# Custom airbrushed helmet



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

My friend here in C-Springs does his own airbrushing, and is pretty much self taught. I had him airbrush my helmet with a design that I came up with, kinda representing my service in the Army. Alpha Company Black Hearts, 2/504 Parachute Infantry Regiment ("Strike Hold"= Unit Crest), 82d Airborne Division.

Just thought I'd share some pics of it with all of ya here on the buzz. A little something for the "off-season." Enjoy! These pics don't do his work justice, I had to use artificial light and a flash to capture the details. The sun was setting...so...here's what I got.

If you all like the work, and would like to get yours done too, let me know, I'll get his info for ya!


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, and the big circular glare is the reflection of the lamp...I'll try to get better pics tomorrow when the sun is out.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I really like the ghost flames. H-Minus! :mrgreen:

He lays down good paint. I was wondering when we would finally see it.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> I really like the ghost flames. H-Minus! :mrgreen:
> 
> He lays down good paint. I was wondering when we would finally see it.


I'll bring it to the pool session tomorrow so that you guys can see it up close! The flames really "pop" when the sun hits it! He used 4 coats of clear-coat, and he used the best he could get, pretty much the same clearcoat they use on cars and vehicles.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

whats that cost to get a 40.00 pro tec painted like that??


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

1whitewattafoo said:


> whats that cost to get a 40.00 pro tec painted like that??


He only charged me $60. That didn't even cover the cost of his materials that he had to order. Took him about 2 weeks to finish it, mostly b/c he's doing it out of his garage and needed good weather for parts of it. He does not have a heater in his garage to do it in the cold.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Looks sweet. Make sure not to bang it up in the pool so I can see it sometime while it still looks nice.*


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

*i like this one*

not on me of course.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hapypadler, that is hilarious! Where'd you find that one at?

Patrick, for sure man! I'm not gonna wear it in the pool. I'm going on a Westwater trip this comming weekend, it has a lot of water, so I don't think rocks will be much of an issue there...unless I somehow manage to scrape along the canyon walls! HAHA!


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

*think it was rudefun.com,.*

which is what about everyone would call "adult". lots of funny pics


----------

